# Auc



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The American University in Cairo boasts of its commitment to academic independence and liberal education traditions, yet some of its students and staff are now questioning the depth of these commitments


Students of Egypt's American University question its ties to Mubarak's regime - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The American University in Cairo boasts of its commitment to academic independence and liberal education traditions, yet some of its students and staff are now questioning the depth of these commitments
> 
> 
> Students of Egypt's American University question its ties to Mubarak's regime - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


don't know what to make of this.

To be honest I think sometimes students worry too much about other things rather than concentrate on their work ie getting qualified and securing a good job.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> don't know what to make of this.
> 
> To be honest I think sometimes students worry too much about other things rather than concentrate on their work ie getting qualified and securing a good job.




They are student.. they are doing what students all over the world do.


----------

